# Classic Poetry



## NatureHoldsAnswers (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm not quite sure you can consider it "classic" poetry, but what does everyone think about Henry Wadsworth Longfellow's "Psalm of Life"?

And what about William Cullen Bryant's "Thanatopsis"?

Two total opposite ideas, what do you guys think of the poetry?


----------



## WriteStuff (Feb 28, 2006)

Truthfully, I cannot say that I have read either of those poems.  I would say that just about anything by Henry Wadsworth Longellow is a classic.  I would recommend reading "The Song of Hiawatha" which is definitely a classic and John Milton's "Paradise Lost" which I almost made it through but gave up.


----------



## Londongrey (Mar 1, 2006)

it certainly is not bad poetry, although it will nto be everyones cup of tea.  The Literary Canon is always updated, check it out on a University website or just Google it, it will give a full list of 'Classic' poetry and so on.


----------



## Synaesthesia (Apr 25, 2006)

is Emily Dickinson considered a classic yet?


----------

